
Show HN: Sync Google Drive to an S3 Hosted Website - michaeloblak
http://pages.sheetsu.com
======
fiatjaf
That's great, but I believe it will not work with Google Docs files, right?

~~~
michaeloblak
Actually, you can translate Google Docs file into a .html file. So it can
work.

~~~
fiatjaf
Yeah, but it will come with a lot of embedded CSS.

